# ISO West African Recipes



## crono760 (Apr 22, 2008)

A few summers ago, I lived in Ghana, West Africa.  I was in the North, and I'm looking for a few how-to's on the food there.  Specifically, it involved a lot of fermentation of grains and the like, and while I saw them do it (basically just stick the milled grain into a bucket with some water overnight), I'm worried I'll be doing something wrong.

Does anyone know how to do things like the fermentation?

Also, I'm wondering if anyone knows what these ingredients are in English:

1) It makes soup kind of slimy.  It *might* have been Okra, but sometimes people alluded to it being a leafy thing...

2) Maggi, the people who make the seasonings, had a shrimp bouillion cube.  Does anyone know where/if I can find it?  It's no where to be found!  I'll go for *any* shrimp boullion if I can.

Finally, there is something called Jollof rice.  I've seen ideas on how to make it on the Internet, but...if anyone's had authentic stuff and knows how to make it, let me know 

Mike (who misses the food!)


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 22, 2008)

I remember seeing an egyptian recipe that used a 'leafy thing' to thicken or make slimy a soup.  But I cant remember what it was.  Ill keep my eyes out and see if i can locate what it was , if someone doesnt beat me to it .


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 22, 2008)

molokhia leaves

If you google this, im sure u can find some reading and pics to see if this is what u are referring to.


----------



## crono760 (Apr 22, 2008)

:O That's exactly them!  Thanks!

Mike


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 22, 2008)

Great, i got lucky i remembered it.  I must have seen it on television a few years ago.  Looked it up myself and stored it in my favorites.  Then my hard drive crashed and lost everything.  SO i completely forgot about it until u reminded me with this post.  Hopefully others will come back  to answer the other questions .


----------



## JillBurgh (Apr 22, 2008)

crono760 said:


> 2) Maggi, the people who make the seasonings, had a shrimp bouillion cube. Does anyone know where/if I can find it? It's no where to be found! I'll go for *any* shrimp boullion if I can.


 
Not sure about the cubes, but you can make your own shrimp stock very easily. Just save the shells every time you eat shrimp. I know people who keep a baggie in the freezer that they add to every time they have shrimp, then when you have enough, boil em up with some onions, celery and salt to make a stock (google shrimp stock for more variations).


----------



## deelady (Jul 6, 2008)

Let me know if you still want any  recipes, I have several Nigerian recipes that are very similar taught to me first hand by an elder Nigerian woman including Joloff Rice.
As far as the ingredients might the leaf be bitter leaf? it is in many soups. Also I buy the maggi cubes in any African markets (also mexican markets). its just an international version of bullion cubes sold in beef, chicken, srimp, and regular.


----------



## crono760 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd love some recipes, especially for joloff rice!  

The leaf might be bitter leaf...does it make a soup sort of slimy?

Hm...I've not been able to find shrimp maggi anywhere, but I'll have to keep searching.  I live in a pretty multicultural city, so I'm sure they're around somewhere 

Mike


----------



## deelady (Jul 7, 2008)

I dont remember it making the soups slimy that to me sounds like ocra, bitter leaf looks simular to spinach in a soup but much more pungent.
I always used the regular maggi cubes but I would also add dried crawfish to my soups which I think has a shrimplike flavor.
You should really check out some of the small markets in different ethnic neighborhoods, like I said I have found the different maggi cubes in african markets, mexican ones and I think even in asian ones.
I'll pull out those recipes for you and post them in a bit  Remember though these are Nigerian versions so they may not be exactly like you remember and also each family usually have slight variations to the recipes to cater to their individual family i.e some not as spicy as others...


----------



## crono760 (Jul 7, 2008)

Don't worry about the recipes being the same.  Everywhere I went I had different versions of Joloff Rice or groundnut stew.  I just want those fundamental tastes back! 

Mike


----------



## deelady (Jul 7, 2008)

*Joloff Rice*

 Joloff Rice

Choice of meat- chicken, country style pork ribs, goat,beef or a mixture of (I often used chicken along with another meat)
1 medium onion chopped large pieces
1 garlic clove
1-2 maggi cubes (can use beef bullion cube)
salt to taste
African red pepper to taste (can use cyenne)
4-5 ripe tomatoes
1 seeded red bell pepper
approx 2 Tbs oil
approx 3 cups rice
1 Tbs dried crawfish
1 Tbs each Nchonwu and Utazi (Nigerian crushed dried herbs) optional but reccomended

Cut choice of meat (chicken,pork,beef,goat) into large chunks, about an inch and a half size. Place into large pot with enough water 
to barely cover. Add chopped onion, clove of garlic smashed, cube of bullion, salt to taste( 2-3 large pinches),
red pepper (African red pepper or chyenne)to taste. 
Bring to a boil then reduce heat to medium till meat is tender. Take out meat and set aside. 
In a blender, blend 4-5 ripe tomatoes and 1 seeded red bell pepper until smooth.(you may substitute tomatoes with canned or 
diluted tomato paste). 
Heat about 2 tablespoons oil in medium fry pan, fry tomato puree mixture until liquid had evaporated and mixture starts to dry out(this concentrates the flavors). Meanwhile bring broth back to boil and add aprox 3 cups of rinsed white rice (parboiled if available)
Amount of rice depending on amount of stock made. 
When liquid comes to a boil again lower heat and add tomato mixture, adjust seasoning now if needed by adding 
another maggi cube or more red pepper if not spicy enough. Add about 1 tablespoon of dried crawfish, and about 1 tablspoon each Nchonwu and Utazi. 
Simmer on low loosley covered until liquid is absorbed. Try not to stir too much to keep rice from getting mushy. 
Season meat pieces as desired (I use seasoning salt) and put under broiler to crisp up and add color. 
Add meat to cooked rice or serve on side.

Enjoy! Enough for a small Army! 
Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## deelady (Jul 7, 2008)

*Nigerian Stew (my favorite)*

Nigerian  Stew 

Ingredients
3 pounds meat (optionally, stewing beef, goat meat,country style pork boneless ribs,chicken, fish, or mixture of your choice)
1 medium onion, quartered
1 small onion sliced into slivers
5-6 fresh red tomatoes, ground in blender (or substitute with one 6 oz can tomato paste or can of tomato sauce)
2 tablespoons cooking oil
salt to taste
2 Maggi bullion cubes added seperate times
1 teaspoon thyme leaves (optional)
African red pepper to taste
water

Preparation 
Cut up choice of meats in medium pieces and place in stewing pot 
Cover just barely with water. Add 1 bullion cube, salt, quartered onion, and red pepper. 
Boil until meat is tender. 
Remove meat from pot and save broth in a large bowl 
Heat oil in stewing pot, add sliced onion and ground tomatoes (or diluted tomato paste with water), fry until tomatoes are dried out and liquid is evaporated. Slowly add broth back to tomatoes stirring until you get desired stew-like consistency. Add meat back to stew, and add remaining seasoning if desired (maggi cube, thyme, more red pepper)

Simmer for ten minutes or till slightly reduced and serve over white rice.


----------



## crono760 (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome recipes!  I'll try them out tomorrow night.  thanks!

Mike


----------



## hbjul4 (Jul 8, 2008)

I would love to have some Nigerian recipes to discuss on my radio cooking show! Please share!


----------



## deelady (Jul 8, 2008)

Good, glad you liked them and let me know how it comes out. If I wasn't very clear on something and have any questions, feel free to ask! 
Here are a couple more for you guys of my favorites! Enjoy!



Chin Chin (nigerian snack)

1 lb self rising flour
4 oz sugar
3 lg eggs
grated nutmeg
2 oz margarine
pinch salt
oil for deep frying

Sift flour and salt together. Rub in margarine, add eggs,sugar, and nutmeg, mix into a fairly stiff dough. Roll out onto a floured flat surface until thin about half inch thick. cut into thin stips then cut strips into small squares approx size of dime. Heat Oil and and fry squares of dough in small batches turning frequently until golden brown. Drain and allow to cool. Serve room temp. Can be stored in airtight container like a cookie.
Great snack for guests...very addicting!!


----------



## deelady (Jul 8, 2008)

*Puff Puff*

Puff Puff (doughnut like snack)

4 cups flour
2 cups water
1/2 cup sugar
2 tsp yeast
vegetable oil for deep frying

Mix flour, sugar, water, and yeast until smooth. Allow dough to rise, about 2 1/2 hours till doubled in size.
Heat oil in large pot on low heat, at least 2 inches deep to fry (too little oil and they wont puff up). Test oil if hot enough by dropping and bit of batter in if the oil is not hot enough the batter will stay at the bottom instead of rise to the top. Spoon batter into heated oil, about a walnut size, use a second spoon to drop and round off the batter as you are dropping it into the oil to make balls. Fry for a few minutes till bottom starts to get golden. Spoon hot oil over balls and dunk them under oil to help them puff up more and get color evenly. Fry a little longer again on other side. Balls should be light and airy. Use a large slotted spoon to fish them out and drain unto paper towels while next batch is cooking. If desired, roll puff puff in powdered sugar or table sugar to make a little sweeter. ( I prefer it without the added sugar so it only has a hint of sweetness from the batter)


----------



## deelady (Jul 8, 2008)

*Nigerian soups*

~Basic Stock for all soups~

Put choice of meat (chicken,pork,beef,goat) in large pot with enough
water to barely cover. Add chopped onion, clove of garlic chopped, cube of maggi cube (or bullion), salt to taste, red pepper to taste.
Simmer till meat is tender. Take out meat and use stock as needed.


~Egusi Soup~
In Large pot pour palm oil to coat on high heat. Fry 1 onion chopped.
Add about 1/2 cup - 1 cup Egusi seeds. Lightly brown stirring continuously. Add ladle of reduced tomato puree. Fry for several minutes to completely dry out tomato. Add back stock from recipe above, 1 large handful bitter leaf, 1 bullion, about 4 TB ground crawfish, red pepper, salt, flour to thicken or also ground up oats for stew like consistency. Add chopped spinach at end. Do not over stir soup, gently fold when needed . Re-add meat pieces to soup.



~Bitter Leaf Soup~
In large pot put approx. 1/2 cup-1 cup *palm pulp* or *palm oil* to coat
pan generously. Add onion and fry. Add stock from recipe above and *cocoyam* or flour to thicken (if using cocoyam make sure to cook at least 20 mins). Add about 4 TB *Dried crawfish*. Add desired amount of *bitter leaf*, about 1-2 TB beef bullion. Return meat to soup, add re-hydrated *dried* *fish*, red pepper to taste.


*Note about ingredients: 
*Egusi seeds* are a type of mellon seed used in Africa I think the most simular to what we know might be pumkin seeds but they still are not the same. 
*Cocoyam* is a root powdered up like a flour, it needs to be cooked out so not to make your throat itchy.(I would reccomed using a flour paste as a replacement)
All of these products can be found in most African markets. 
For the *bitter leaf*, it is often sold frozen . If found dried you must clean it and boil it to rehydrate it and tenderize it. But the frozen kind should be pre-prepared for you (like spinach).
*Palm oilor palm oil* is very thick and strong a little goes a long way. It adds that authentic flavor. I have seem it sold in many Ethnic markets.
*Dried fish* chunks can be found in african or Asian markets, you must soak it in hot water for at least 30 mins before adding to soup.


----------



## deelady (Jul 19, 2008)

did you ever try the recipe Crono? how did it go?


----------

